# coprofagia?



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

My Dusty "AKA" PACO just started to est s...!!
what is wrong??


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

lol, I sorry to laugh but I know that there are other pups on the forum that have had this issue. I know that ways to curn it has been discussed and I am sure they will be more than happy to let you know what has worked for them.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Maria,

This is a topic of several threads on the forum. The take away I have is - as my Lola is a poop eater - a little pineapple crushed in with the food, or pineapple juice on it helps some. Spraying the poop with hot sauce helps some. Changing food helped some. Some just grew out of it. Some say more exercise would help. 

I reward Lola with a treat right after pooping, so she gets distracted and will move on. And I clean up immediately, so she doesn't have a chance to eat it. She'd eat it in a minute, so I am on to the pineapple next. 

I hope Paco soon moves on to other interests!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OH, Welcome to our world!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you (general forum members) had to bet, what would be the most common topic discussed on this forum? I'm guessing it is coprophagia or poop eating. Anyone think of any other topic we discuss more? :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had to wiki it! I think my girls are more prone to eat other animal but not their own... luckily!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think puppy snatching might beat out poop eating as the most common topic....it comes up in almost every thread!! LOL


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> If you (general forum members) had to bet, what would be the most common topic discussed on this forum? I'm guessing it is coprophagia or poop eating. Anyone think of any other topic we discuss more? :laugh:


Since I joined The Forum in December, I'm thinking that pooping and *"POST PICTURES" are right up there.

My hub still rolls his eyes everytime he reads over my shoulder...

"More POOP? More POOP? NEXT they'll want a picture of the puppy DOING poop!"

"Aha!" said I! "A new THREAD idea!"

Gentle warning to newbies: THEY GET INSIDE YOUR HEAD RIGHT AWAY. DON'T TRY TO FIGHT IT!*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Moko said:


> "More POOP? More POOP? NEXT they'll want a picture of the puppy DOING poop!"


Too Late. We've already had pictures posted! uke:

I found my own little angel with a tiny piece of poo today, but I think it was just a hitchhiker that followed him back into the house. Hmmmm was he going to eat it? I dunno. Maybe he was just checking it out LOL! Anyways I grabbed a tissue and removed the problem and promptly gave him a nice scented chewie to freshen his breath!

Have you tried adding the pineapple juice to his food?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nothing works!!! I have tried everything, pineapple, pumpkin, deter, hot sauce,Adolphs meat tenderizer-- what worked for me was feeding my little pudge more so he was not tempted to eat his own tootsie rolls. (this "giving in" happened after I witnessed him twisting himself into a pretzel to get it on the way out) But alas, now he is a bit overweight, and also is getting through a mysterious illness, unlikely it is related to the coprafagia...but who knows? 

Seriously, Maria, if it just started and he is not a puppy- have you changed foods? has anything else changed? Have you ever scolded him to harshly for going in the house (I have heard it said that some havs will do this to hide the evidence and to clean up after them selves)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's really weird with this habit. They will not eat poop they find on our walks. They just sniff it and walk on by. But if they find cat poop (my cats), it's fiesta time. Kodi will not eat his or Shelby's poop, but will eat cat poop.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and Kimberly, I think food choices and mats get a lot more forum time than this. But maybe someone should investigate.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cat tootsie rolls are MeMe's favorite. Especially if there's still litter on it. uke:


----------

